# Synchronize Gears Mahindra 5520



## Bob57 (Feb 4, 2020)

Looks like I'm going have to replace the forward reverse synchronize on my 5520. I hope this is not going to require splitting the tractor. Removed the top cover and could see teeth missing on the syncro gears. Looks like it might be possible to remove the shaft with gears on it through the top without splitting the tractor. Anyone ever had any experience with this. 
BT


----------



## Bob57 (Feb 4, 2020)

See pic below


----------



## Bob57 (Feb 4, 2020)

Let me know if more pics are needed. Thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Not what you wanted to hear, but If you plan to do this operation yourself, plan on splitting in at least one place, most likely two. The gears come out the top, yes, but the shaft won't.


----------



## Bob57 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dang, I'm still hoping you that's not true. LOL Have you done one of the jobs? Are the gears and bearing slid off of the shift while pulling it out the front of the transmission. The engine is at the top and these gears will not go through the hole at the top/front of the transmission. What are those two nuts at the top of the pic for. I was hoping the shaft breaks there and it would all come out through the top.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't know this particular tractor, but I've been through more tractor transmissions than I can count and have yet to see one where the top shaft can be removed and put back in without access from both ends. If you think you can replace the synchronizer without first removing the shaft, good luck.


----------



## reubiconintl (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi Bob57
Came across your post and sorry to hear about your tractor, but I got the part you need. We are out of Austin, TX and have it here in our warehouse!
You probably will not find it for less $$$$ (it's new and we never refurbish parts) 
here is the link... https://www.reubicontractorparts.com/synchro-pack-assembly-1st-and-2nd-gear-000012068p04/


----------



## reubiconintl (Aug 26, 2019)

reubiconintl said:


> Hi Bob57
> Came across your post and sorry to hear about your tractor, but I got the part you need. We are out of Austin, TX and have it here in our warehouse!
> You probably will not find it for less $$$$ (it's new and we never refurbish parts)
> here is the link... https://www.reubicontractorparts.com/synchro-pack-assembly-1st-and-2nd-gear-000012068p04/


ARG! looking at our inventory we are out of stock till Valentines Day


----------



## reubiconintl (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi again Bob57 .... that synchro pack is HERE 
https://www.reubicontractorparts.com/synchro-pack-assembly-1st-and-2nd-gear-000012068p04/


----------

